
OpenCerts: “An easy way to check and verify your certificates” using ethereum - stilley2
https://opencerts.io
======
theamk
From [0]: "The registry is a list of recognised issuers with their certificate
store addresses. Certificates from these issuers can be recognised and
verified by our viewer."

This does not look very de-centralized to me at all. In fact, the traditional
methods (X.509-signed documents) are actually more decentralized -- at least
you have an option of multiple CAs, instead of the single CA OpenCerts has.

[0] [https://opencerts.io/registry/](https://opencerts.io/registry/)

